# B.O.W. Weekend



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Becoming An Outdoors-Woman Weekend Set for July 19-21

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE, 23 MAY 02
CONTACT: Lynn Marla, 517-241-2225

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources Becoming an Outdoors-Woman (BOW) program is offering a fun-filled weekend for any enthusiastic woman, 18 or older, who is interested in learning a new outdoor skill, improving existing skills or simply sharing a fun outdoor experience with other women.

A three-day BOW weekend will be held July 19-21 at Safari Club International's camp near Caseville, adjacent to Sleeper State Park. This exciting program will include classes in basic fishing and fly fishing; shotgun, handgun and small bore rifle instruction; archery; camping basics; map and compass; backpacking; wild edibles; amphibians and reptiles; birding; canoeing; kayaking; water survival and more. The workshop cost is $150 and includes all food, lodging and instruction.

"This program is an especially good opportunity for women wishing to learn new outdoor skills and to gain knowledge and confidence in a non-threatening, friendly atmosphere," said Lynn Marla, DNR BOW Coordinator.

Marla said the program, limited to 100 women, is filling up fast. "Women need to act now if they wish to get a chance to join other
adventurous women and enthusiastic instructors in a great 'up north' setting." For the registration form, contact Nancy Thurston at
810-392-2111; e-mail [email protected] or Marla at [email protected].

Many other outdoor programs for women are scheduled across Michigan. To learn more about these programs, visit the DNR Web site at www.michigandnr.com.


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks for the posting Neal.

I've been arguing with myself whether or not or go for a month now. Would LOVE to go, but it's a bad weekend for me. I hope LOTS of Women of the Out of Doors decide to go. The Lodge sounds awsome. I heard the food was good. It's great to get 100 Wild Women together, just having fun.

I encourage all to go (even if I can't this time) I WILL BE THERE IN SPIRIT.

Gail


----------



## Huntress (Dec 14, 2000)

I would love to attend this event. It sounds like it would be very informative and a lot of fun. Unfortunately, I doubt I can get an entire weekend off work.  I hope everyone who attends has a great time! 

Best Regards,

Huntress


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Thanks Gail~ The facility is great. My family has been running that camp for the last 19 years. We have put approx. 80,000 kids through it teaching them about the outdoors and conservation. 

Splitshot~ I've been around, mostly reading. Life is slowing down a little and I hope to spend more time here. Thanks for asking.

Neal


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Neal,

Thanks for keeping us up-to-date on the B.O.W events. I would love to attend this...however I can't afford to go. My transmisson is going on my truck We just put a new one in my hubby's and now mine is on it's way in. 

QS


----------

